# Oldest dog on the forum?



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Not a golden but a 19 yr old cat. Buzz is 6 and I am already starting to worry about that horrible C word. Congrats on a long life for Tiny and I hope more years to come.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have never heard of a 16 year old Golden. When I used to think about Tesia living until she was REALLY old, I thought 13 or 14. I think it has to be a testament to the love and care you have given her. It can't ALL be genes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yogi's great grandmother lived to 16 years. She passed a few weeks after we brought him home. 

I hereby pronounce Tiny the Forum Grand Dame!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

All hail Queen Tiny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just curious....does anyone have a purebred Golden older than my Tiny?
> She is 16 years, 1 month, and 6 days old.
> I said to the acupuncture vet on Tuesday, which I had said to my regular vet previously, that I'll bet she doesn't see many 16 year old dogs in as great of shape as Tiny is.
> She said..."I don't see many 16 year old dogs period. Even smaller ones".


Well, what are Tiny's secrets to a long and healthy golden life?? I'm sure she has many words of wisdom to share. 

Every day is a day to be celebrated when you are 16 years, 1 month and 6 days!! Have a fabulous day, Tiny!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow such a fantastic accomplishment. Sparkles grandma Lady lived till she was 17 years 3 weeks old that last year was hard for her to get around but she still went up and down the ramp everyday till we said goodbye.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think HRH Toby would not let Tiny be the queen, even though he only lived to 3 weeks short of 14. He just was the regal one of the house!
Tiny's secrets to a long, healthy life....
Stay lean your whole life
Tons of exercise
Eat a carefully balanced diet
Appropriate vaccinations
and
Good genetics!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My Cody's brother Toby lived to be 16 years and 3 months; Cody was 14 years, 3 months and 4 days when he got his angel wings. I second all hail Tiny, whether she's the Queen or not


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think HRH Toby would not let Tiny be the queen, even though he only lived to 3 weeks short of 14. He just was the regal one of the house!
> Tiny's secrets to a long, healthy life....
> Stay lean your whole life
> Tons of exercise
> ...


You forgot to add a loving and very doting family to spoil her rotten and attend to her every need. Every dog deserves a family like yours! In addition, she might add a handsome hunk of a little brother ... aka.. Tito!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think HRH Toby would not let Tiny be the queen, even though he only lived to 3 weeks short of 14. He just was the regal one of the house!
> Tiny's secrets to a long, healthy life....
> Stay lean your whole life
> Tons of exercise
> ...


Prior to the past few months, what did you feed her? Did she eat only dog food her whole life?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi's great grandmother lived to 16 years. She passed a few weeks after we brought him home.
> 
> I hereby pronounce Tiny the Forum Grand Dame!


I didn't know Yogi's great grandmother had passed, I'm so sorry to hear this. What a beautiful girl she was.

My bridge boy lived to be 15.5, we were so hoping he'd make it to his 16th birthday, but he didn't.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Jack was almost 16 when he passed July 15 2011. He was a border collie/gr mutt. DH picked him up in Oct/Nov 16 years earlier on the side of the road hungry, full of flees, mange etc. He was estimated at approx 10 weeks old.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

I've never heard of a medium - large dog that lived to be 16.
I've only heard of small dogs.
It seems that Ken and I always lose our dogs at 11 or 12.
I think Tiny is amazing, and what have you fed her all these years.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

You have been blessed for sure. So happy for you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi's great grandmother lived to 16 years. She passed a few weeks after we brought him home.


Bailey was the first dog that came to mind, so sorry she passed 

Elvis may be the forums oldest boy, they have not logged on in a few months though.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...93-oldie-but-goodie-elvis-turns-16-today.html

I hope Tiny continues to pester Tito for quite a while


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiny has eaten nothing but Purina Pro Plan dry kibble her whole life (until the last few weeks, of course). 
So much for 1 star dog foods


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope Elvis continues to do well! Wish they'd log on and update us.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yay Tiny for making it 16 years! I think it is pretty unusual for a large breed dog for sure. Our American Eskimo was 15 and a half when we had to make the decision to let him go last August. It is so hard when the time comes and I hope Tiny continues to do well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

There was a dog named Custard on the forum a few years ago that lived to 16 to 17.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has eaten nothing but Purina Pro Plan dry kibble her whole life (until the last few weeks, of course).
> So much for 1 star dog foods


I maintain these foods would not have been around for SO long if they weren't keeping dogs healthy and happy (and living til 16). It's an excellent example of why the best food is the one your dog does best on.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny has eaten nothing but Purina Pro Plan dry kibble her whole life (until the last few weeks, of course).
> So much for 1 star dog foods


Yep, PP is the same thing Bailey ate as well for most of her life. Goes to show you!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I know max was 16 when he died but I have no clue how many months, il text my dad up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My first Heart Dog, Courtney lived to be 17 1/2. Erin was almost 18 when she died. All of my other Goldens lived to be 15 until JOY, who died of Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma at 12. At this point I will feel lucky to get Jordan to 10. I think things are going in the wrong direction !!!:no::no::no::no:
Tiny says now that she's 16, she wants a car !! I think she's holding out for it !!
Love you, TINY !!!XXOO:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe the oldest actually documented golden retriever died at a little over 19 years old.
I can't even imagine!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

One of the pups I placed lived to be over 20 !! I know this for a fact because she was a 4 month old pup when I placed her. Erin #1 , who we just lost a couple months ago was at least 20. The oldest I have ever heard of was 22.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, that's amazing!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations Tiny !!!
Stay well and continue to do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

My dad said max was 3 months from 17 when he passef


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

My dear friend Becky Johnson had her boy Dakota who lived to see 20. They adopted him in 2008, he had outlived his human and was put in a shelter. He died only a year ago. 

Becky has his birth and registration records that indicate he was born in September 1991 ~ he died in April of 2012 so he was just over 20 years. Very few health problems other than aging issues. I had met him when he was probably 17, sure didn't act like a senior senior.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

20 years is amazing, Dakota was a beautiful boy.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

A new member posted recently about her girl Soda...who will be turning 17 in June.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-discussion/174538-sodas-first-swim-year.html

I hope and pray that Rocket will live to a nice old age! Most of his doggy family have lived to 13 or so. Some longer. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

My Old Gold is Elvis. He's currently 16 yrs 5 mos and going strong. Swims and still retrieves every weekend, great appetite, wonderful attitude and disposition. Has trouble with steps, can do only a few. Goes potty outside, does the cow poop walk lol. He is a trip. So glad to hear of Tiny's long healthy life! Way to go.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Elvis tonight


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Elvis made it thru another night! Yay Elvis. Love my Old Man. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This probably sounds funny, but I'm glad to hear that there are other goldens as old as, or older than, my Tiny that are still doing great!


----------



## Buddyluv (Jun 18, 2013)

. This is my boy Buddy. He is 9 years old. He has saved my soul and my sanity day after day and constantly makes me giggle and smile at him. He has the biggest personality of anyone that I have ever known without needing to say a word!  Just wanted to introduce my buddy and I, we are new to the forum! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddyluv (Jun 18, 2013)

you all give me hope for buddy and I to have another 9 years together!! Can't imagine life without him!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My Cracker was 14 and a quarter and I thought she was old! Apart from cancer she was in great shape and had always had the body and shape of a younger dog in her senior years, the vets were constantly amazed of her youthful body, not a sign of arthritis, stiffness, nothing. She was the sweetest girl 
Soda must have been amazing and I have always loved Elvis, what a sweet boy. 
I had a cat who was nearly twenty who had started showing signs of dementia when we and the vet helped her to kitty heaven.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

16 is just inspiring. I had my heart dog Joplin go until 15 3/4th, but no other golden even close to your Tiny. It is interesting you posted before she ate Pro Plan most of her life. My Joplin, who lived so long, ate Eukanuba then Eukanuba for seniors. Nothing fancy. Lush has the same grandmother as Yogi, who has a sweet sixteen birthday party and recently passed away. Besides your tiny, I have not even heard of one coming close besides these two. We have lost one at 11, one at 9(cancer), and one at 13.


----------



## sere sere (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello everybody!  I'm still new here... Anyway...
I've to say... Congrats for your wonderful senior!! 
Bless


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

My girl, Brandy, that passed away last April lived to be 17 years old. She was born on Christmas Eve so she actually was 17 years and 4 months old. She would have lived longer if her hips didn't give way. She had the strongest heart and to think we got her from a newspaper ad!! Miss her still so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Tiny is from a pet store.
She has a horrible temperament for a golden. But has sure been healthy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's amazing to see all these beautiful, wonderful Old Golds. 

They're so very specail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless Brandy and Tiny.
See, sometimes it doesn't matter how or where you find your dog.


----------

